# *Sigh* ProCarParts.. Guages :(



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

NEED HELP 
Just got em in.. after 4 weeks, and I tried to put them in, and damn... the needles wont move because the new Faceplate Guages are too thick. Also I have no idea where to wire them.
So i decided to do a little trimming so the needles will move. Damn cut them too far.

Can someone tell me, If they should fit over the existing faceplates, nice and snug, and allow the needles to move?

I tried for 3 1/2 hours today trying to figure it out, how to take off the needle, take off the old plates and no luck.. can someone help me out, plz?

1991 Nissan Sentra GXE ....... Fuel/Temp/TACH/MpH Reverse indiglo Guages ......................


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oh yeh..... the box also didnt come with instructions, 

and yes, I did do a search throughout the entire site to find out what the hell is going on and no luck


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Procarparts indiglo gauges*



PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *oh yeh..... the box also didnt come with instructions,
> 
> and yes, I did do a search throughout the entire site to find out what the hell is going on and no luck *


I do not know about the gauges for the 91, but I have them on my 98 Sentra. I fit them on over the OEM gauges and my needles move just fine. As far a wiring...just use a multimeter to test the wiring behind the cluster to test for ground and for 12 volts when the parking lights are on. Very simple


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i didn't get my indaglow's from procarparts, but i can try to help you out. when i went to put mine on, all i did was slightly fold them like a taco shell and slide i needle threw the hole. it shouldn't just be able to fit over the circle that holds the needle so you give it a gentle push, and if should fit nice. i left my orginal black back groud there, and have had no problems with it. also it is important that you do not try to take your needle off, i've heard that it is a costly mistake. and about wireing them up, if you go to nis-knacks.com, and look how they tell you i wire in glowing hvac dials, since i have those already, i just ran my indaglow's off of that, with no problems. if you're not happy with the indaglows that you have, another place you can get them from is speedpeople.com, that's where mine came from, hope this help you out, if you got any other question, just ask....adam


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well this isnt too good.....
today I drove to my girlfriends house, and shit.... my speedometer stops at about 45, then doesnt go up or down, until I go to a complete stop. Also when running on IDLE my car says it's running at 0 RPM........ 

Good God... someone please help!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey rednismo, what color HVAC indoglows did u get from Nis-Knacks? the BLUE (Frostbite) or the greenish color?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Mine from procarparts.com work just fine. I took off the old faces altogether so I am not using the new ones as overlays. They are the faces. No wiring problems either. Just connect the two wires that come from the 'main' box that connects all the individual faces, to one of the light bulb plugs behind the cluster housing. Now your guages will light up and dim with the in dash dimmer too.

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Can anyone please post some detailed instructions on how to remove the needles, and put them back on.
I already got an e-mail telling me how to take em off, but how to I fix the needles, cause my speedo always says about 45 until I go to a complete stop, and when I idle, it sayss its running at 0 RPM..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I still have the Import Intelligence inctructions, I'm going to try to revise them sometime today or tomorrow so it's more specific to what you're doing. They also left a few details out like DON'T CONFUSE YOUR TACH AND SPEEDO NEEDLES.


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i got the blue one and they look great. the only complaint that i have about the set up is , the blue on my indaglow's don't match the hvac. but i'm not to worried about it that much, would rather spend the money on go fast parts than looks. i'd recommend the hvac to anyone, and richard at nis-knacks is great to deal with. later....adam


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

rednismo6 said:


> *I'd recommend the hvac to anyone, and richard at nis-knacks is great to deal with. later....adam *


I'll second that!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

yeah I'm still waiting to get my indiglos in from procarparts... hopefully they will be in monday. So you installed them over your existing guages? Maybe if you didn't you can just take the old one's off.. I mean is it sticking b/c you still have the new ones in.. or are you back to the original and it's sticking still? Just curious (since I'm going to be installing these soon). Btw, hey seth -- thanks for that tip about the dimmer man, I'm gonna do that when they come in (btw, I like your setup with the tach, I saw it in another post)

Later
Tommy


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeh i put them on over the existing gauges. 
I have no IdEa how to remove the old guages, and I HAVE no idea on how to remove the Guage Pod.
Im soo confused......

Can someone explain to me, how do I get the cluster out and how do I remove the original gauge faceplates?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
2 screws on the cluster bezel.
4 screws to remove the cluster.
4 screws behind each cluster motor assembly. 
With the plastic off the notor assemblies will just plop out.

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok.... I am trying again, what should I do..
1.) Should I remove the entire guage cluster and try to install it?
2.) Should I remove the needles and remove the existing faceplates?
3.) Should I just cut the old faceplates out with a razor, and slip on the new ones?

Can someone help me out here, are they desgined to simply slip over the old ones, which allow the needles to move, or, shit what the hell do I do.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

By the way, I can't remove the cluster, because I cant get my hand, nor anyone elses to detach the sppedo cables and harness'.

How would I go about doing this? I think I posted some directions, where it said to go into or by teh firewall and give it some slack. Would these wires be located, inside the firewall, close to the pedals, somewhere in teh engine bay? 
I even tried taking out the front seat, and sticking my head deep under teh steering wheel and practically resting my back against the pedals. I found the cables, but I couldnt reach them.

What the hell..... god damnit, why can't they just slip on like they are supposed 2.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Basically if there isn't slack its because that trebranch of a harness is snagged on something. Just lify yout hand behind the steering wheel behind the cluster and swish around the cables (covered by black electrical tape) eventually you will de-snag on whatever is behind the cluster. This happened to me a few times but it takes only a second.
Why your speedo stops at 45mph I dont know. However the reason you idle at zero is because the calibration is off. Just rotate the tach needle very carefully counterclockwise from when it starts to get stiff in motion, and stop a little earlier than full circle. (meaning if your needle gets stiff at 6:00, then rotate 4:00, 3:00, ....untill uoi get back to 7:00, and stop around 6:30) see when the engine idles that the needle is pointing at the appropriate idle rpm. Then you're all set.

Seth

Removing the needles isn't difucult its just very tedious and you need a steady hand. they are very easy to break, but that doesn't mean it can't and shouldn't be done.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Alright, well I have fixed the speedometer, and it works fine, and now just the RPM is about 200 under. So instead of running at 1,000 rpm, the Tach says its running at 800rpm.

I will hopefull try to remove the needles tonight, but I am scared shit less of ruining the calibration of the needles, and if I were to mess them up, my dad would kill me.
Officially, I cant modify the car, since my dad gave it to, and its still under "his" name.

So every 2 weeks, I gather some shit from the salvage yard, and got an entire dash set to paint, and new valve cover.

This has nothing to do with anything


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Where do you hook the inverter wires?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You mean the final two that power the whole setup? Simple, just twist off one of the cluster 194 bulbs, strip the two inverter wires 1/8 or 1/4 inch. Then put the wires on the metal contacts of the green 'circuit board' of the cluster. Press the bulb with its plastic retainer over the wires on the metal contacts, then just twist back in with the wired wedged between the bulb holder and cluster. Now your lights go on with the signal stalk, and they dim with the factory dimmer.

Seth


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Doesn't that fry the board?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope,
The indiglos combined use less power than just one bulb.

Seth


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Ok. Well I hooked mine up to the bulb and now the whole cluster is not working at all. I did find one loose wire and hooked it back up and I still have nothing. Absoultely nothing is working EXCEPT for my turn signals. None of the idiot lights (ABS, airbag, seatbelt, check engine) and none of the gauges (speedo, tach, fuel, temp) are working.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

thats y i am terrified to install mine


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Check the fuse bus, might of blown the fuse....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Um,
What kind of loose wire. Cluster harness wire, or indiglo wire.

Seth

(Something tells me this isn't going to be resolved on the boards. Its something that needs to be seen and assessed in person.)


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Cluster harness wire. 

(I think you may be right.)


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Alright, figured it out. When one of the IGN wires came loose it grounded out blowing a fuse. Finally, found which one and now everything is working. YEAH


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Sounds good. Nice save.

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok.. finally got my cluster out, installed my new guages, and tried wiring it.
I tried putting the wires against the metal contacts, and screwed in the bulb, and everything works, except my indiglo "glow"

Every bulb lights up, and I tired using the ON/OFF switch and still nothing.

So I got a (pos/neg) tester to test for any electrical currents on the metal contacts on the blueish green circuit board. Somehow, it didnt find any electricity running to it, but when I put the bulb in, it lights up.

So then I tried to switch which wire goes to which side of teh metal contacts along the circuit board, and still no luck.

Where else can I attach the (Red/Black) wires for the Indiglo Guages??


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Got it,

The Black Wire is the [Ground] wire > attach it to something metal, like the chassis.
The Red Wire is the [Power] wire > goes onto one of the metal contacts within the blueish/green circuit board.

Thanx alot everyone, finally put em in, but I had to remove the old faces plates, cause I was too terrified to remove the needles.

Unfortunatly, I had to cut off the old faces, but now the new ones, look better than I expected


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah, ground has to be connected to the chassis in some way (i found out the hard way.. and Thanks to the person that told me that from here!). Also I just connected mine into the Red wire Grey stripe on the far left connector.. there ya go . Also, you don't have to remove the old faces.. but you *do* have to make sure they are screwed in over the old ones (i.e. the screw has to be on top) and you may have to use an exacto knife to scrape the little bottom part of the indiglo to make the needle move freely. It's kinda a touch and go thing.. if they work, leave them, if they don't, play with them some more . Overall though I'm extremely happy with them!

oh yes, and Congratz on the install guys!
Tommy


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

*How To Install Gauges*

How do you figure removing the needles is expensive? I dont know about your car...but when i removed the needles on my 1998 Jimmy to put the indiglo guages on, i put them back on free of charge (didnt feel like charging myself the $40/hr. for labor i guess). Anyways. The gauges arent real hard to put on but there are a few tricks. Also you must remember i did this with a 1998 GMC Jimmy, but im sure it would be close to the same process.
But im not responseible when you screw your sh*t up.

1) The first thing is the bs about not removing the needles is crap. Im sure it can be done, but its so much easier when they are off. For this you will need some complicated tools, a piece of paper and a pencil. You will need to note where you needles set to when you turn your car to ACCESSORIES, not when you start your car. Most cars will set the tac and the speedometer at 0 when you turn the key to accessories, as for the other needles, you will need to either mark where they are or note where they turn to. If you turn your car on and let it run while you do this it will heat up and your volts needles and temp needle will be off, this is why you *ONLY TURN ON ACCESSORIES!* . 

2) OK, now you need to take the cluster out so you can actually put the overlay on. 9 out of 10 indiglo gauges sold are overlays, therefore you do not remove the old black (or whatever color) gauges faces. Pull the needles straight towards you and they should slide right off. You need some double sided tape now, doesnt matter what brand, but a thin tape, not a thick foam based type. I laid three pieces on each of the big gauges (tac and speedometer), one on each side of the circle and one on the top. I also used one or two pieces over the smaller gauges (temp/ pressure/ volts/ etc.). Now lay the overlay on top and make sure to pull it tight and press firmly over the top to set it in place good. ( I had to take mine apart 3 times to figure out how to keep my needles from sticking...HUGE PAIN  )

3) Now turn your key to its ACCESSORY position again and place the needles where there where when you took your notes in step #1.

4) replace the face on the gauges and get read to do some wiring. I used got the schematics of my truck and found out which wire was the power wire for some of the interior lighting that came on when i turned on my lights (i used the little lights behind the headlight knob, but you could use the lights for the AC controls, or anything else that turns on inside when you turn your indicator/headlights on. You run the power wire to this and then run the ground to the ground that is coming out of the same source that you are taking power from. It helps to have crimping tools, butt connectors, electricians tape; but can be done with a knife and electricians tape. Turn your headlights on and make sure the gauges come on before replacing the cluster. 

5) now replace the cluster. I then started my truck and revved it up to make sure the tac moved smoothly. 

If you need more help please feel free to e-mail me, also you can see a before and after picture of my work on my web site for my truck, just scroll through the pages til you get there...1998 GMC Jimmy 

And if you were wondering why im posting on a Nissan forum with a 98 Jimmy, im selling my truck and looking at either a 2k3 SE-R SpecV in Arrest Me Yellow, or a 2k3 SVT Focus. 

Hope this helps out.


----------

